# Confused on correct colectomy code



## hencked (May 1, 2012)

I am confused as to the correct cpt code for the below procedure.

Op performed says:  Right colectomy

This is a open colectomy and being performed for a polyp located at the level of the cecum just above the valve.  Colon is brought up out of the wound and transected at the terminal ileum and mid transverse colon.  The ileum and mid transverse are brought together in a side by side anastomosis.  There is no colostomy or ileostomy performed.  

Would this be either code 44160 or 44140?  The encoder brings me to 44140 because I chose right colectomy, but the terminal ileum along with the cecum and right colon are removed.  I am leaning toward 44160 because of what was removed and the CDR says "anastomosis is created between the distal ileum and remaining colon."  Is this correct?

Thanks,

Deb H.


----------



## colorectal surgeon (May 1, 2012)

44160 is correct


----------



## hencked (May 2, 2012)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for verifying that for me!  I appreciate the answer.

Deb H


----------

